# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اتنخاب علاقه مندی ها در زمان ثبت نام

## morteza20

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
هنگام ثبت نام کنکور گزینه علاقه مندی در گزینش دانشگاه پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی نزدم.بعدا میشه یه کاری انجام بدم؟؟؟ مثلا هنگام انتخاب رشته ؟؟؟؟

----------

